
State of Valhalla/Section 2: Language Model - based2
http://cr.openjdk.java.net/~briangoetz/valhalla/sov/02-object-model.html
======
based2
[http://cr.openjdk.java.net/~briangoetz/valhalla/sov/01-backg...](http://cr.openjdk.java.net/~briangoetz/valhalla/sov/01-background.html)

